# Centos-Webpanel - Apache page shows up for all domains



## Muscularitalian (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey everyone. Long story short i installed Centos web panel. Its amazing so far. This is my second time installing it as i messed something up the first time, first time i was able to change the apache template in each directory itself and it would change. Now i cant...I followed http://forum.centos-webpanel.com/apache/default-page-displayed-for-all-domains/ didnt work.

First time around i followed http://www.servermom.org/basic-configuration-centos-web-panel/2009/ and http://www.servermom.org/activate-varnish-cache-server-cwp/2021/ and it worked. I went through it again. Didnt work this time. In my logs though it says:

File does not exist: /var/www/html/search

Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /var/www/html/

File does not exist: /var/www/html/search

File does not exist: /var/www/html/albums

Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /var/www/html/

 

 

I looked, it doesnt exist. Im lost on what to do here.


----------

